# Sabine ATV 4/23



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Got my first ride on the Terminators and here are a few pics...














































And here is a fun hole...










Glad the wife caught this:









Hung up on a log:









Pushing the Grizzly out where I wheelied:









He is stuck:









Still Stuck:









Now I'm stuck:









Both of us stuck:









The look of defeat:









The aftermath:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

A group of people stopped and watched us for 5 minutes offering no help and then left. The Grizzly was overheating so he couldnt winch on me and my stupid winch decided it wanted to try and kill the Brute the night before the trip so it is now just a decoration. My back HURTS! lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> A group of people stopped and watched us for 5 minutes offering no help and then left. The Grizzly was overheating so he couldnt winch on me and my stupid winch decided it wanted to try and kill the Brute the night before the trip so it is now just a decoration. My back HURTS! lol


 that sucks bro, i offered to tow a guy back to camp yesterday, found him stuck in the backwoods, we almost made it to camp and i overheated, so my brother towed him the rest of the way, found out the guy had in low gear the whole time i was towing him, i was like ****.....


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> that sucks bro, i offered to tow a guy back to camp yesterday, found him stuck in the backwoods, we almost made it to camp and i overheated, so my brother towed him the rest of the way, found out the guy had in low gear the whole time i was towing him, i was like ****.....



Yeah, I always keep a strap with me and usually my winch works and I will not hesitate to dive in and help someone. Especially if they are in the situation we were in. It will come back to them I am sure. 

We did get winched out by a total stranger and we were very thankful. I paid in beer. :bigok:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

What size tires are on you buddys grizz? You guys look like me and my buddy I got a brute like yours and he has the grizz


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

are the orange shirts so you can be seen in the mud. Oh also that pic of him stuck any you through should be blown up and hung in your garage.or his..LOL


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

that pick of the brute poppin a wheelie in the mudhole is awesome, should be your new avatar pic,,,,looks like you guys had a hell of a time


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> are the orange shirts so you can be seen in the mud. Oh also that pic of him stuck any you through should be blown up and hung in your garage.or his..LOL


These are Security shirts they gave us since we are basically residents out there. My wife and I have spent hours out there picking up trash and such. Here is a better pic. 










I was actually coming down in the wheelie pic. It got a little hairy!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> What size tires are on you buddys grizz? You guys look like me and my buddy I got a brute like yours and he has the grizz


His are skinny 29.5s. They look a good bit larger than the Terms but I havent measured them.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Good pics man. Make me miss riding my brute.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice pics i got t take my terms out for awhile yesturday i love them tires. My buddy got his rzr stuck with terms on it and i got to pull him out then i went threw where he got stuck.bwahahahaha


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like ya'll were at Topsy? Looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

LSUh20fowler said:


> Looks like ya'll were at Topsy? Looks like ya'll had a good time.


No, Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville, TX.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome pics!! If you dont mine add a review to the term. review thread, should be stickied in the tire/rim 411 section! :rockn:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Awesome pics!! If you dont mine add a review to the term. review thread, should be stickied in the tire/rim 411 section! :rockn:


Posted in it yesterday.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice!!!


----------

